# Cost of living



## Gaurav Jain (Oct 16, 2008)

I am an Indian Chartered Accountant and recived an offer form a Dubai based compnay. I am a bachelor and my salary would be 18K UAE Dinars per month. They are not giving any allownace etc.

Can you please give me an idea of rent for 1 BR apartment and other living cots such as food, telephone, travel etc.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post here to the Dubai forum so that you can get input from people who are currently in Dubai. Check through some of the other threads, because there have been quite a few about the cost of living.

From other posts, I think the norm is to get a housing allowance, partly because rent is paid a year in advance and is very expensive.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Please read the stciky at the top of the page. There are loads of information there. Also, search through old posts as all of your questions have been answered before.


----------



## chriszz (Oct 17, 2008)

I would also like to know this. Thanks for the info


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Gaurav Jain said:


> I am an Indian Chartered Accountant and recived an offer form a Dubai based compnay. I am a bachelor and my salary would be 18K UAE Dinars per month. They are not giving any allownace etc.
> 
> Can you please give me an idea of rent for 1 BR apartment and other living cots such as food, telephone, travel etc.


You can rent a furnished studio apartment at International City for around AED 6k/mnth and rent a car for around AED 2k/mnth. You can find a cheaper place to live if you are willing to share. You can buy a cheap cellphone and get the pay as you go cards. So if you spend AED10k or less on car and rent then 8k would be enough for you to live on and pay for groceries, gas, entertainment, etc.


----------

